# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  ناصر القصبي وزوجته يهاجران الى دبي

## ملكة سبأ

أخبرتنا مصادر مطلعة أن الفنان الكبير ناصر القصبي، وزوجته الكاتبة الدكتورة بدريه البشر هاجرا الرياض، واستقرا في دبي. 
وتقول الأخبار أن هناك أكثر من خمسة آلاف عائلة سعودية تعيش الآن في دبي . هرباً من جنة السعودية. ولان الاقتصاد لا يعني  المواطن ولأن الذي يهتم بالاقتصاد شريطي، تحولت الرياض عاصمة بلادنا الحبيبة إلى منطقة طرد لسكانها، ومنطقة جذب لأهل الأرياف من الصحويين.
وعندما سأل أحدهم عن السبب في هجرة الإبداع والمبدعين من عاصمتنا ، أجاب أحدهم : وش نبيبهم؟! . وأجاب آخر : إذا كان عندنا النجيمي والعريفي، ما نبي غيرهم أحد! ... في اللي ما يحفظ ولد القصبي، يطس!
منقوووووووول
اقول الله يعينه بس !!!ِ كيف لو التلفزيون عرض حلقة الهيئة

----------


## بنت العواميه

*يروحون بره أشرف لهم... لأن سمعت حتى دمهم باحوه..*
*ويش يبغو بعد أكثر.....*

*السلفيين وما أدراك ما السلفيين*


*يسلمو خيوه,, والله يكون بعون الجميع*





*تحياتي*
*,,, بنت العواميه,,,*

----------


## أمل الظهور

يؤ يؤ يؤ 

الله يسوي اللي فيه الخير 


مشكورة  يالغلا 

تسلميين يااارب

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية 

هذا حال حكوماتنا العزيزة 

هذه شيمهم 

ام محمد

----------


## النغم انيني

اي والله دبي احسن

وصحيح لو عرضو حلقة الهيئة وش صار فيه؟؟؟؟

----------


## ملكة سبأ

كل الشكر لتشريفكم صفحتي لكم مني كل تقدير

----------

